# 12 Gallon Stocking



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I need some ideas for a 12G stocking. I have everything figured out, except for fish. I have some basic ideas. I am open to any suggestions. I dont care if it a single shoal of fish, or a small variety.

I plan on this:

Black Gravel
Black Stone "pyramid" in a corner
Some live plants
Some Driftwood
A small sunken-ship ornament
Some DIY caves made from pvc.

I just want some lists of fish, inverts, etc. 

Edit: Shoot, I put this in SW. Could someone move it to FW?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

I was gonna say...driftwood in a SW setup? LoL.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

MattD said:


> I was gonna say...driftwood in a SW setup? LoL.


Heh, yea. Im going for a new style... :roll:

Just kidding.

But do you have any thoughts?


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Well see initially I thought "In a 12 gallon, all those decorations will really cramp the tank''.

I have a feeling you'll have trouble fitting caves, plants, sunken ships and pyramids tastefully inside a 12 gallon. Not to mention the driftwood which will be pretty large.

As far as livestock goes, try thinking of a vampire shrimp and possibly a mystery snail or two to cover the invertebrates.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

MattD said:


> Well see initially I thought "In a 12 gallon, all those decorations will really cramp the tank''.
> 
> I have a feeling you'll have trouble fitting caves, plants, sunken ships and pyramids tastefully inside a 12 gallon. Not to mention the driftwood which will be pretty large.
> 
> As far as livestock goes, try thinking of a vampire shrimp and possibly a mystery snail or two to cover the invertebrates.


I know, to me it would seem very cramped. However, I have found a lot of..."mini" sized decorations if you may. I have found a ship that is only 7-8" long and 4-5" deep, a nice piece of driftwood that is only about 5 or 6" long, and I will have to play with the "Pyramid". I will just place some plants along the back.

The aquarium measures 21" long, 11" deep and 18" tall, so It can probably hold most of the things. If it seems too crowded, I will probably take out the rock formation if push comes to shove.

I am defiantly getting a mystery snail, and hopefully a shrimp. I really want Cherry, but I would need to find some.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

My lfs only has ghost shrimp. 

A further one away has cherry shrimp though.


----------



## osiris15 (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe some shrimp, a school of tetras or rasboras and a dwarf gourami or a couple of livebearers.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think you should get some kuhli loaches. they are nice. maybe a school of neons or green tiger barbs. dwarf cichlids are fun too. rainbow fish would stand out in that tank since it has a lot of black. maybe skunk loaches, deffinately cories, glass fish, killifish, rams, penguinfish, cherry barbs, rummynoses, blind cave fish, black neons, red tailed shark, and harlequin rasboras. good luck chosing!


----------

